# How to make LUSH baths more moisturizing?



## MACreation (Feb 7, 2007)

I loove LUSH and it's scents in bath stuff. But I came out of my bath feeling smooth, then I toweled off, dried down, and was scaly skinned all over my body  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to use their products, but how can i keep my scent from my bath? Maybe I can use a bath oil that's unscented? I don't want to give up LUSH because of my dry skin


----------



## girlstar (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a body butter like aqua mirabilis of buffy before getting out. I actually did that this morning, because I've been dry these past few days in this horrible cold weather. I applied some buffy before I got out, and I've been moisturised all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're listed under skincare on the site!


----------



## aeni (Feb 8, 2007)

Dry off au natural?

I'm a Lush lover too, but I'm more of their bar soap and lotion fan.


----------



## cyens (Feb 8, 2007)

lush isnt better then those bath they sell at drug stores... lush is a scam


----------



## aeni (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 

 
_lush isnt better then those bath they sell at drug stores... lush is a scam_

 





"Oh Reginald! I disagree!"

I love Lush on so many levels that drug stores could not compete with.


----------



## lara (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 

 
_lush isnt better then those bath they sell at drug stores... lush is a scam_

 
That you for that relevent addition to this discussion.

It depends on what you're using. Any bath or shower is going to be dehydrating to your skin - prolonged exposure to water draws oil away from the skin, leading to dehydration - so it's a matter of replacing it with something equally moisturising. Go for a bath bomb or melt that's got shea butter in it, or rub down with a butter-based bar.


----------



## MACreation (Feb 10, 2007)

Can you reccomend anything?


----------



## MACreation (Feb 10, 2007)

I will def be purchasing the aqua mirabilis and buffy! The look eggggcelent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also know I need to stick to shorter baths ICANT HELP IT!!


----------



## MichelleM (Feb 14, 2007)

I find that the addition of a Butterball makes any bath much more moisturizing and yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately, it also makes them much more expensive, but that's just kind of how it is with Lush.


----------



## Christi239 (Feb 14, 2007)

Alot of Lush lovers are converting to FantasyBath(.com).  I've not tried them yet, but the girls on Lush forums are raving for their less expensive, larger size, and moisturing bath bombs.


----------



## springsdancer (Feb 15, 2007)

Also I haven't actually tried it yet, but Dream On ballistic has the same ingrediants as Dream Cream, so I would think that would help to moisturize your skin


----------



## MACreation (Feb 15, 2007)

I've actually tried Butterball with some Floating Island..and it left me dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe i got a bad one?


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2007)

I love Butterball ballistics. It's a pain to clean the bath later, but it's worth it just for that lovely silky soft skin afterwards.


----------



## MACreation (Feb 19, 2007)

I couldn't stop myself, I ordered a few ballistics from Fantasy bath, and a body butter. I hope they work ok


----------



## Mixxi (Feb 19, 2007)

I use Lush all the time and you can throw in a butterball or for a cheaper alternative you can just buy cocoa butter or shea butter and add a little bit to your bath. You can also use bits of massage bars as bath melts to add moisture and even Jungle (the solid hair conditioner!). Or maybe just use a body lotion afterwards? I'm never dry after a lush bath if i apply lotion. The only thing I find slightly drying are Lush's bubble bars but with a bit of lotion or a bath melt they're fine.


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 7, 2007)

you could just drizzle in some liquid shea oil into the bathwater as well !


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christi239* 

 
_Alot of Lush lovers are converting to FantasyBath(.com).  I've not tried them yet, but the girls on Lush forums are raving for their less expensive, larger size, and moisturing bath bombs._

 
Yup! I'm trying to use up my Lush bombs and you can't even compare them to Lush's! Fantasy Bath's bombs are SO moisturizing..I never need to use lotion after taking a bath using one of them.


----------



## magi (Mar 8, 2007)

I make bath bombs myself and the secrets are the oils that have been used. So if you love LUSH but miss some moisture, add some oil or butter to your bath. Maybe cocoa butter - this will melt in the water. Or use some sweet almond oil or whatever oil you like. Only a bit. It will swim on the top of the water, but if you leave the bath it stiks on your skin and keeps the moisture of the water in your skin :-D


----------

